# cutting mild steel with a coping saw....can't cope



## thetyreman (7 Jan 2021)

just wondering what the right blade is for cutting into mild steel, if I used a coping saw, is it possible to cut through or do I need another tool? I used a hacksaw but it's a bigger one and the blade won't fit, 

here's what I'm trying to make: 






Making Your Own Timber Dogs - Paul Sellers' Blog







paulsellers.com


----------



## bourbon (7 Jan 2021)

TBH, He seems to have found the most awkward way he can to do this, Draw them out. Put in a vice. Cut it out with an angle grinder. Job done.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jan 2021)

A fretsaw or a jeweller's saw. You need finer blades than a coping saw will hold. Depending on the size, you could do all but the inside cut with a hacksaw or thin disc on an angle grinder (easy), drill holes for the inside corners and use a disc to cut all but the very ends of the internal cut or use a metal cutting blade in a jigsaw (which of course you could use for the whole job.)


----------



## Droogs (7 Jan 2021)

You want size 2 or below scrollsaw blades that are for metal and can be found here


----------



## porker (7 Jan 2021)

He made them out of O1 but didn't mention hardening them which is fairly easy to do.


----------



## Lons (7 Jan 2021)

If you don't have the other tools just use a hacksaw for the outer sides and drill a line of holes along the internal cut, snap off the waste and file it flat, it doesn't need to be perfect just fit for purpose. You could harden them if using tool steel but not essential as they're just being knocked into end grain.


----------



## Ttrees (7 Jan 2021)

I'd use a drill for the rounded corners and use a hacksaw (Bahco blades are good) to cut out a triangle and with another kerf or two cut afterwards, using a beater flathead or cold chisel and/or vice grips to break off whats left.
File or cut off to line so you can get the blade along the length.

Curious looking things those pinch dogs are.
Tom


----------



## Jelly (7 Jan 2021)

bourbon said:


> TBH, He seems to have found the most awkward way he can to do this, Draw them out. Put in a vice. Cut it out with an angle grinder. Job done.



You could even go as far as filing two wedges on a bit of bar/rebar, putting in a vice and bending the wedges so the outer sides of the wedges were parallel to each other and perpendicular to the spine.

Might need a blowtorch if you used thick stock, but easy enough.


----------



## thetyreman (8 Jan 2021)

thanks guys, the coping saw blade did actually cut through the mild steel to my surprise, I've made a couple of them and they work better with edges that are rough sawn and not too sharp, much like old cut nails.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Jan 2021)

I take it you weren't using Eclipse blades, then? They struggle to cut wood.


----------



## thetyreman (8 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I take it you weren't using Eclipse blades, then? They struggle to cut wood.



I used pegas 6.5 inch 14tpi blades, I think it came with eclipse blades and you are not wrong.


----------



## --Tom-- (8 Jan 2021)

I’ve managed to saw through tool steel with pegas wood blades as that was all I had at the time. Went slow but it did work.

will be interested to know if pinch dogs are worthwhile, or if clamps are just better


----------



## bourbon (8 Jan 2021)

you need this guy


----------



## Rorschach (8 Jan 2021)

Just a buy a set, far too much effort if you don't have a method of cutting under power (eg bandsaw or angle grinder)


----------



## thetyreman (8 Jan 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Just a buy a set, far too much effort if you don't have a method of cutting under power (eg bandsaw or angle grinder)



not going to buy a set or use power tools, it costs half the price to make them and isn't much work.


----------



## thetyreman (8 Jan 2021)

--Tom-- said:


> I’ve managed to saw through tool steel with pegas wood blades as that was all I had at the time. Went slow but it did work.
> 
> will be interested to know if pinch dogs are worthwhile, or if clamps are just better



will let you know Tom


----------

